# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Хари Шаури прабху >  Вопросы по Шримад Бхагаватам 3

## Egor_S

Харе Кришна !

Ответьте пожайлуста на следующие вопросы :

1) В Бхаг.3.13.23, в комментрариях : "... огромные холмы и горы тоже могут реветь,ибо,подобно нам,являются живыми существами.", а в Бхаг.3.10.19 : "На седьмом этапе творения создаются неподвижные живые существа шести видов: нецветущие плодовые деревья..." Из этого следует, что творение живых существ начинается с растений, а Шрила Прабхупада пишет , что холмы и горы тоже живые существа. Как это понимать ?

2) В Бхаг.3.12.53к, говорится о появлении Сваямбхувы Ману и Его жены, также говорится о том, что их называют "тело Брахмы"(кайам), и никогда не говорят о них как о его сыне или дочери. В Бхаг.3.13.9, Брахма обращается к Сваямбхуве Ману, как к сыну. Почему такое расхождение ?

Спасибо.

----------

